# KS - Werkzeug für Steuersatz leihen



## chris.b (20. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,
ich muss leider notgedrungen, doch den alten Steuersatz aus meinem Rahmen nehmen, weil mir ums Verrecken niemand in Kassel einen Gabelkonus verkaufen will/kann.

Hat jemand, hier aus Kassel oder näherer Umkreis ein Lagerausschlagwerkzeug, Einpresswerkzeug, Konusaufschlagwerkzeug und/oder vielleicht sogar noch ne Steuerrohrfräse, was ich mir kurz (einen Abend) ausleihen könnte.

Ich will meinem kleinen Bruder ein Bike auf meinen alten Rahmen bauen und an diesem kleinen, verkackten Aluring scheitert das jetzt grade.

Ich würde mich auch mit nem Kasten Bier oder ner Ahlen Worscht bedanken.

ich bin für jede Idee dankbar!

Grüße, chris


----------



## onkel_c (25. September 2017)

also mehr als einen schraubenzieher und schraubstock braucht man dazu eigentlich nicht....

so mache ich das zumindest immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris.b (27. September 2017)

Hat sich leider schon erledigt.

Leider hapert es bereits beim Schraubstock.


----------

